# Fishing Tip #1146. Shallow(er) Running Jerk Jigger/Gotcha.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Pack the hollow pipe in your Jerk Jigger/Gotcha with foam. The lure won't sink as fast allowing you to fish it in shallower water or fish it slower for fish that just can't catch a faster moving lure. (Redfish and Trout),

Most any foam will do but I find it easier to pack them with the gray pipe insulation.

Note, this only works with the untapered lures. You can't poke foam into the closed end lures. I guess you could drill a tiny hole and inject spray foam though. I haven't tried it.

Not much need to post a pic with this one because you can't see the foam anyhow.

You can also fish these lures under a float to slow the sink rate. Of course the float will sink but it will still allow you to fish these lures slower and/or shallower.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool tip. 

The spray foam will make a huge mess, jmho, because it expands so much.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with spray foam.*

Glad I said that the spray foam might work rather than endorsing it. Spray foam has been great in some applications but worthless in others for me.


----------

